# How many mice would fit comfortably in these boxes?



## We Love Mouse (Jan 5, 2011)

As my mouse population had grown (not really) quickly lately, I need some more box to put them in. There are two size plastic box for sale as small rodent tub, the small one base is a size of A4 paper, another is A3. Most (feeder) breeder kept 4 in the small one, 15+ in the large one (or 4 rats O-o).

I currently have 23 mice, 9 adult females, 4 adult males, and a group of 2-week-old mice(5 bucks and 6 does), house in 1 small box and 3 large box, like this. 
*1 small* - 2 females with the 2-weeks babies (they'll be move to a larger one very soon)
*3 Large* - 1 old buck
- 3 2 months old bucks
- 7 does of various age
This is the picture of how the box looks like








I also have 3 more spare small box and 1 large box (willing to buy more if needed). I'm planning to re-arrange them once the pups are wean; adult bucks in separate small box, females in large box, young males in the large box. But I'm not sure how many would fit in each size...

So
- How many would fit comfortably in the small(A4) one, also the large(A3) one?
- Is it okay to house mum and a litter in the small one? The large one seems to be too big.

[converting my own box is more expensive than buying one of the same size without the wire top. The plastic box that is the same size of the small one is around 95-129 baht, while the small one with grommets in place is around 55-65 baht. For the large one is about double the price for the already made one(<150baht). That's why I'm stick with these two size.]


----------



## We Love Mouse (Jan 5, 2011)

Any input?


----------



## MissPorter13 (Jun 20, 2012)

If it was me this is how I would have it:
Mum and litter would be *fine* in the A4 one until they're ready to go up a size when they get more active.
Personally as far as adult mice go I'd say 2 mice in the A4, or one buck and then 4-5 females (size dependant) in the larger A3 box.


----------

